# Sooner Retriever Club Field Trial



## WingsOfTeal

Any news on the Open or Derby?


----------



## savage25xtreme

Derby to the 4th 1 3 7 8 9 10 11 13 14 15 16 17 18 20 21 23

Open to the 3rd 1 12 13 14 15 18 20 22 23 25 26 28 33 42 45


----------



## WingsOfTeal

The test dog for the 1st series of the qual just went to the line at 2:55pm


----------



## Twolabsplus

WHAAT? How's the Qual going?? My source isn't keeping us informed. Do you have results of Derby?


----------



## Linas Danilevicius

Any Open results?

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## WingsOfTeal

Don't hold me to this but I think one of Tim Miiligan's dogs got 1st and Frank Price got 2nd.
Dog 18 just ran in the qual, I heard there were 3 scratches. Running a big double on land and a blind


----------



## Twolabsplus

Thank You..... if that 2nd place winner is Burke.... he deserves it after last weekend.


----------



## fetchbrowndog

Just heard Milligan took FIRST AND THIRD in the Open. So...that's ANOTHER dog qualified fi r National! Awesome


----------



## SFLabs

Twolabsplus said:


> Thank You..... if that 2nd place winner is Burke.... he deserves it after last weekend.


Thats right Kathie, Burke did get the 2nd in the Derby...... Congrats to Frank and Burke!! How nice. Love those TyRoux Pups!!


----------



## ward

Any news in the Q


----------



## WingsOfTeal

The qual land series and blind finished about 6. 11 dogs were called back sorry but I do not have the numbers.


----------



## Twolabsplus

SFLabs said:


> Thats right Kathie, Burke did get the 2nd in the Derby...... Congrats to Frank and Burke!! How nice. Love those TyRoux Pups!!


I love them too. Saw Jake and Burke last weekend.... beautiful. They had that "look" in their eyes. Awesome.


----------



## DKR

WingsOfTeal said:


> The qual land series and blind finished about 6. 11 dogs were called back sorry but I do not have the numbers.


4, 5, 6, 8, 13, 15, 17, 18, 25, 26, 30


----------



## Mike W.

Open placements?


----------



## DKR

junfan68 said:


> Open placements?


Heard Milliigan won again and qualified another dog for the national.


----------



## Aaron Homburg

DKR said:


> Heard Milliigan won again and qualified another dog for the national.


*
Boo won and Connie got 3rd sorry all I know. Congrats to Steve Penny and Tim Milligan on titling another dog as well as qualifying another one for the National this fall!!

Aaron
*


----------



## Linas Danilevicius

Aaron Homburg said:


> *
> Boo won and Connie got 3rd sorry all I know. Congrats to Steve Penny and Tim Milligan on titling another dog as well as qualifying another one for the National this fall!!
> 
> Aaron
> *


Congratulations Tim Milligan and Steve Penny on Boo's 1st, his FC status, and qualifying for the National next month! Congratulations to Tim and Bobby Farmer for Connie's 3rd place finish. Little Katie is rooting for her Mama!

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## David Colwell

Open placements
1st Boo Tim
2nd Cutter Ty
3rd Connie
4th Hank Ty
RJ Cappy Ty
Jams
42 Molly
22 push
13 tie
15 onyx


----------



## Mike W.

Congratulations to Tim ans Steve. 

Tim has been on fire, very impressive!


----------



## Huff

6 dogs back to the water marks in the q. Don't have numbers with me


----------



## TMURRAY

junfan68 said:


> Congratulations to Tim ans Steve.
> 
> Tim has been on fire, very impressive!


Congrats to Tim, Steve and now FC Boo!!!! Also to Tim, Connie and Bobby on the third Way to go Guys!!


----------



## LukesMom

BIG congrats to Tim & Boo!

Tim, you are on a good roll. Couldn't happen to a nicer fellow.


----------



## fetchbrowndog

10 dogs back for am....double-retired....with bli nd to right side...double thrown in to eachother.tight.


----------



## ward

have the call backs for the am?


----------



## fetchbrowndog

Sorry to much multitasking.....Marv B -2dogs. Russell. Noga. Burks. ...sorry cant remember other 5. Test done. One p/up...2 handles....rest clesn....stilll waiting


----------



## fetchbrowndog

Congrats to Linda Noga for winning the Amateur! Second went to Marv/Dealer


----------



## Rainmaker

Ruger won? Woo hooo! Big congrats to Linda & Bill & Ruger!


----------



## Denver

I heard that Paul Rainbolt got 2nd in the Q with Gypsy! Huge congrats to them.


----------



## Jeff Huntington

Denver said:


> I heard that Paul Rainbolt got 2nd in the Q with Gypsy! Huge congrats to them.


Congrats Paul


----------



## pam ingham

Want to know the definition of a roller coaster weekend?? Our all age dog Homer gets some kind of stomach virus and after two good weekends has to be scratched; our puppy, Homer's daughter is running her second derby and she jams and her second qual and she wins (her first were run at 15 months so we really don't count that as a good effort more a 'let's see' effort) oh joy, oh joy - but on the way home, on the interstate the dog truck has a major blowout - dogs and driver are all safe and in the long and short of it- that's all that matters. So hug your dogs, and your handlers, and be glad that they are just around to play again. Thanks to the power that watches over crazy dog people!


----------



## Bayou Magic

pam ingham said:


> Want to know the definition of a roller coaster weekend?? Our all age dog Homer gets some kind of stomach virus and after two good weekends has to be scratched; our puppy, Homer's daughter is running her second derby and she jams and her second qual and she wins (her first were run at 15 months so we really don't count that as a good effort more a 'let's see' effort) oh joy, oh joy - but on the way home, on the interstate the dog truck has a major blowout - dogs and driver are all safe and in the long and short of it- that's all that matters. So hug your dogs, and your handlers, and be glad that they are just around to play again. Thanks to the power that watches over crazy dog people!


Glad to hear dogs and their driver/handler/trainer are ok, and big congrats on the little girl's weekend. She was outstanding on what would be a big dog test any day of the week.

Also want to give a congrats to Linda Noga for her AM WIN with Ruger, Fon Apostle for her derby 3rd with Tangle after crossing over to the dark side, Paul R for his Qual 2nd with Gypsy, and even Don Ritter for his Qual 3rd with the dog whose name I will not say or type!!! 

Big thanks for the entire Sooner club for putting on a great trial as always, to the judges for giving their time and energy, and to the land owners for allowing us to act like kids for a weekend.

fp


----------



## WingsOfTeal

Congrats to all!!!


----------



## Mike W.

Way to go Linda Noga on the Amateur win. That's huge.


----------



## Huff

I want to thank everyone for coming to our trial this fall. I want to thank all of the workers who volunteered their time to come out and make the trial go smooth. I also want to thank the judges for giving up a weekend of being able to run their own dogs to come out and let us run ours. Congrats to all that finished and placed in the events. Results are now posted on EE.

Russell


----------



## KPL

Congratulations on Gypsy's new Qualifying Second! Woohoo! Maddie is running her first Qualifying this weekend. She has three Master legs so far, too. She is coming along nicely!


----------



## frontier

pam ingham said:


> Want to know the definition of a roller coaster weekend?? Our all age dog Homer gets some kind of stomach virus and after two good weekends has to be scratched; our puppy, Homer's daughter is running her second derby and she jams and her second qual and she wins (her first were run at 15 months so we really don't count that as a good effort more a 'let's see' effort) oh joy, oh joy - but on the way home, on the interstate the dog truck has a major blowout - dogs and driver are all safe and in the long and short of it- that's all that matters. So hug your dogs, and your handlers, and be glad that they are just around to play again. Thanks to the power that watches over crazy dog people!


 Pam, congrats on Homer's daughter....we are proud of our grandpuppy whelped by Frontier's Rebel Causing Concern MH and can't wait to see what the future holds for her.


----------



## T.Lanczak

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/H John Russell & Bay Blue's All American Girl "Libby" for earning a Res. JAM in the Derby at the Sooner RC Fall FT on 10/19/12. Libby ran against a nice group of dogs including her brother Calumet's Absolute Martini "Marty". Keep up the good work.

Congrats to all that placed.


----------

